# Pl suggest some good VHF radio on which I can do live video streaming



## naveenn (Apr 27, 2011)

I want to do live video streaming over a VHF ( or may be HF also) radio. The basic requirements are :

1. Range at least 8-10 KM.
2. Weight : As light as possible. ( I want to mount the radio on a aeromodel helicopter)
3. The radio should support enough bandwidth so that live video streaming can be done over it.

Regards,
naveenn


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi naveenn


Have a look here: 2.4 Ghz Mini Wireless Color Camera * R/C Spy Cam * for Remote Control Gas / Electric Airplane, Helicopter, Car @ 2.4GHz !!!! Designed in Japan using Sony/Toshiba technology


----------

